

S3 Versioning Beta - drp
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=579

======
gfunk911
Greenspun's Tenth Rule of Programming, Modified: "Any sufficiently complicated
system contains an ad-hoc, informally-specified bug-ridden slow implementation
of half of a good VCS"

See: MS Word, Dropbox, S3

